# Pet Lovers Thread



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2012)

Whether it be a dog, cat, mouse, this is the thread for your pet.  
Post anything and everything about them. 

I'll be making a list here, so post you pet's

Species
Breed
Name
Pic (with URL)




* Username*​
|
*Species*​
 | 
*Breed*​
 | 
*Name*​
 |
|||
JojoTheDragon | Dog | Golden Retriever | iko


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Someday.......someday


----------



## noob (Jul 11, 2012)

Species : Dog
Breed : God Knows
Name : Jackie

Someone threw it in our society when this cute baby was 4-5 days old.
Entire society adopted him  Now he is our security guard. Today he is 7-8 years old.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 11, 2012)

Quite a story there. We don't find societies like that very often, now do we ?. 

Post a pic, maybe we can find out the breed?

@axes: Soon, I think, soon.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Someday.......someday



hahaha. He don't own a cat. Or i might be wrong. or axes thinking what will happen if members  see username and name are same.

@Jojothedragon:and iko bole to 'eco' or 'i-ko'


----------



## theserpent (Jul 11, 2012)

Species : Dog
Breed : Street dog 
Name : Julie
Its a really nice dog


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> hahaha. He don't own a cat. Or i might be wrong. or axes thinking what will happen if members  see username and name are same.
> 
> *@Jojothedragon:and iko bole to 'eco' or 'i-ko'*


----------



## prankie (Jul 11, 2012)

Species: Dogs
Breed: 1. Daschund (Miniature) 2. Great Dane (36" tall kiddo)
Name: 1. JoJo 2. Danny
Pic (with URL): Later.. have a dedicated album for them on my fb page


----------



## ritvij (Jul 11, 2012)

Species: dog
Breed: Pomeranian (thnx himadri )
Name: fluffy


----------



## akashd (Jul 11, 2012)

Species: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd (Double Coat)
Name: Grizzly. 

Species: Rat
Breed: White Lab Rats. 
Names: Kunkuty, Arialla, Brandy, Vodka

Species: Rabbit
Breed: Not Applicable. 
Qty: 5.


----------



## noob (Jul 11, 2012)

akashd said:


> Species: Rat
> Breed: White Lab Rats.
> Names: Kunkuty, Arialla, Brandy, Vodka
> 
> .



AYFKM ? You pet rats ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

noob said:


> AYFKM ? You pet rats ?



The keyword is *'white'*


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 11, 2012)

species- CAT  (Felis catus, Felis silvestris catus)
breed(s)- most of them are domestc short hairs ( brown and black)
name- there are 7 of them in my colony.
the oldest one i adopted ( 8 years) , but that unfaithful little thing ran out a year later and kept on giving births. now its a great grand granny.!!


----------



## mrintech (Jul 11, 2012)

* Species: Mouse
* Names: Gaaye, Don, Phattu, Masti and Chotu
* Link: Mrinmay Bhattacharjee - YouTube


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 11, 2012)

mrintech said:


> * species: Mouse
> * names: Gaaye, don, phattu, masti and chotu
> * link: mrinmay bhattacharjee - youtube



dude!!!!! That's a lot of mice!!! The last vid is crazy!!

I meant the baby mice ones


----------



## akashd (Jul 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The keyword is *'white'*



yeah, and believe me, they r really nice and affectionate.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 11, 2012)

mrintech said:


> * Species: Mouse
> * Names: Gaaye, Don, Phattu, Masti and Chotu
> * Link: Mrinmay Bhattacharjee - YouTube



wow.....glad to see somebody has some pets other then cats and dogs.they look like white miniature rabbits.
its 2012 even exotic animals like snakes and iguanas are called pet tooo..like to see if someone here has them


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2012)

epic jump
Masti - The EPIC White Mouse Jump - YouTube


----------



## mrintech (Jul 11, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> dude!!!!! That's a lot of mice!!! The last vid is crazy!!
> 
> I meant the baby mice ones



It's a long story.... don't ask 




Nanducob said:


> wow.....glad to see somebody has some pets other then cats and dogs.they look like white miniature rabbits.
> its 2012 even exotic animals like snakes and iguanas are called pet tooo..like to see if someone here has them





Faun said:


> epic jump
> Masti - The EPIC White Mouse Jump - YouTube


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> species- CAT  (Felis catus, Felis silvestris catus)
> breed(s)- most of them are domestc short hairs ( brown and black)
> name- there are 7 of them in my colony.
> the oldest one i adopted ( 8 years) , but that unfaithful little thing ran out a year later and kept on giving births. now its a great grand granny.!!



Where are the pics ?


----------



## pratik385 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've petted 8 dogs uptill now, my Dad is Vet maybe thats why...

Breed: 
1 pomeranian: Pinky, our first dog 
2 labrador: Lucy and Buzzo (Black Lab)
1 golden retriver: sandy
1 alsatian: Jackie
2 Irish setters: Goldy and cookie
1 Boxer: Boxy

Lovely animals 
Will for sure upload the pics later...


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 12, 2012)

Dog: 1 German Shepherd puppy adopted two weeks ago named Jenny
Birds: 6 budgies
Fish: 2 moonlight Gouramis, 4 goldies, 4 guppies. 14 guppie kids (mama died last month ), 1 Sucker Catfish, 1 Angel, 2 mini shark duplicates (That's what I call them as they look like one; don't know its actual name)
Poultry: 8 hens, 3 Roosters, 1 duck


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> Dog: 1 German Shepherd puppy adopted two weeks ago named Jenny
> Birds: 6 budgies
> Fish: 2 moonlight Gouramis, 4 goldies, 4 guppies. 14 guppie kids (mama died last month ), 1 Sucker Catfish, 1 Angel, 2 mini shark duplicates (That's what I call them as they look like one; don't know its actual name)
> Poultry: 8 hens, 3 Roosters, 1 duck



Gouramis look good,one of my favorites.I would love to have a pair of kissing Gouramis one day and maybe put one goldfish between them just for giggles.

What colour are your guppies ?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 12, 2012)

@axes2t2, Yep gouramis are very calm and look gentle. They are about 2 years old. I couldn't find the kissing breed here. The guppies are silver coloured with orange spotted tails.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Where are the pics ?



i have to track them down and take pics . it/'s take some time.
they dont remember me as their master anymore.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Species : Dog
Breed : Dalmatian (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Name : Rick
Pic (with URL) : *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826498026_5739485_n.jpg

For more pics of rick : *www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1392824817984.2048374.1153075494&type=3


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Species : Dog
> Breed : Dalmatian (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Name : Rick
> Pic (with URL) : *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826498026_5739485_n.jpg
> ...



Dalmatian Dogs are awesome and cute


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

^^Yeah 

But they are wild


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Yeah
> 
> But they are wild



How about shooting a Video of wildness?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

^^lol..!! My camera will get scratched / damaged  So bad idea


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2012)

O'teri! Some people here have so many pets and I'm a n00b @ table formatting. This is gonna take a while. 

@krishnandu: Awesome dog. Looks great.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks @JojoTheDragon


----------



## noob (Jul 12, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> I've petted 8 dogs uptill now, my Dad is Vet maybe thats why...
> 
> Breed:
> 1 pomeranian: Pinky, our first dog
> ...



wow...Group photo please


----------



## Ricky (Jul 12, 2012)

I used to have few pets, if I count they roughly I had 3 dogs and 6 cats, 3 parrots, 2 pigeon as my pet so far, now we do not have any pet because of buy life of everyone. I never used cage for birds, so pigeon flew of second day when there were some visitor in my house and their children played a hell out of them.. parrots were also not for long as I opened cage, was with us for few days then flew off.. 

But it was good to read all about pets here.. 

I always wonder about Rats as pet .. I find them boring , they are always looking for food and they behaves as if your presence is nothing for them..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

pet: dog
breed: pomeranian
name: bholu  (had golu earlier  )
image: 



Spoiler



*imgur.com/DHDF4.jpg


Pet: parrot
breed: N/A
name: mitthu

7-8 other small colorful birds.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 12, 2012)

This thread needs more photos


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

^updated


----------



## theserpent (Jul 12, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Species : Dog
> Breed : Dalmatian (dog) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Name : Rick
> Pic (with URL) : *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826498026_5739485_n.jpg
> ...



nice.its staring at me


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Species: Canine
Breed: Labrador
Name: Tiger (plus a lot of other names )

Seeing is believing (very old pic, from 2008... the newer pics aren't on the Internet):

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3221/2589723633_958b925650.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> This thread needs more photos



Here are few..!!

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392825858010_67544_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826018014_894223_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826178018_7107025_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/31681_1392826378023_6140684_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/31681_1392826338022_8312032_n.jpg

*This is another Dalmetian, this is previous one. He died three - four years ago  His name was Manu and Bhairav. He was much more ferocious than Rick *

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826218019_6188532_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/31681_1392826538027_929128_n.jpg

^^And that was me in Class 8


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 12, 2012)

Family, ah!


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

Anorion said:


> This thread needs more photos



* Don and Gaaye Mouse:

*i.imgur.com/YWrfy.jpg

* Chotu Mouse:

*i.imgur.com/J5kYl.jpg

* Masti Mouse:

*i.imgur.com/gPjTy.jpg

* Phattu Mouse:

*i.imgur.com/NzWZD.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

^How do you recognise them mrintech?


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^How do you recognise them mrintech?



Don't know, but I can


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Don't know, but I can



I can recognise Don and chotu mouse. Don has got wide mouth and Chotu's nose is stretched. Rest 3 are twins 

btw now I can understand your avatar


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 12, 2012)

@dashing.sujay:bholu is very cute.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 12, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @dashing.sujay:bholu is very cute.



Thanks, indeed he is


----------



## mrintech (Jul 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> I can recognise Don and chotu mouse. Don has got wide mouth and Chotu's nose is stretched. Rest 3 are twins
> 
> btw now I can understand your avatar







Swapnil26sps said:


> @dashing.sujay:bholu is very cute.



without any doubt, every pet/animal/bird is cute


----------



## Anorion (Jul 13, 2012)

woo 

yeah feels good to look at loved pets
like interacting with many animals, esp turtles and birds, have come across only one rat tho
really like the whole ecosystem thing that goes into maintaining saltwater aquariums...

cat chose us, not the other way around, then delivered a litter, all were given safely, had names based on the markings of their coats like arrow and spot 

*i.imgur.com/ScfHJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/DBMJ4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Cuua0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yzDCT.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Jul 13, 2012)

anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/yzDCT.jpg


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 13, 2012)

Species : Dog 
Breed : German Shepherd and Pomeranian cross breed. 
Name : Snoopi

Its was really nice and lovely dogi and yes too much active doing lot of fighting stuff with other animal's never tired. After she died I never had courage and heart to get another, now I feed street dogs who live near my apartment.  My father and brother is in photo, I was in class eighth.  


*i.imgur.com/EPyXP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/q53Sp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/51Bms.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KVCI6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/S4Tem.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aOJgz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Pmlru.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/yzDCT.jpg



The new


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anorion said:


> woo
> 
> yeah feels good to look at loved pets
> like interacting with many animals, esp turtles and birds, have come across only one rat tho
> ...



Lucky you


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 13, 2012)

Great pics guys!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 13, 2012)

dat Cat!!!


----------



## K3npachi (Jul 13, 2012)

Species : Cat
Breed : idk 
Name : 'Minnu' 

*i.imgur.com/8RVFN.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Jul 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nkaq0X72mMQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Nx2H2by1PzM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 13, 2012)

K3npachi said:


> Species : Cat
> Breed : idk
> Name : 'Minnu'
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8RVFN.jpg



love it when the cat starts to play


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> love it when the cat starts to play



like to see your cats mate!


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 15, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> Dog: 1 German Shepherd puppy adopted two weeks ago named Jenny
> Birds: 6 budgies
> Fish: 2 moonlight Gouramis, 4 goldies, 4 guppies. 14 guppie kids (mama died last month ), 1 Sucker Catfish, 1 Angel, 2 mini shark duplicates (That's what I call them as they look like one; don't know its actual name)
> Poultry: 8 hens, 3 Roosters, 1 duck



Few Pics that I took today:
New member: Jenny, the GSD pup
*i.imgur.com/6wFDe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2hHHs.jpg

I managed to get these three from the group for a photoshoot. On the left is the oldest mama hen, lays an egg everyday.  The duck is a runner. Have to keep a shoelace tied to its leg, for catching easily if it doesn't go to its home in the evening.
*i.imgur.com/Bf2zK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/m1Q5A.jpg

The ever-cute budgies. Had a lot of them earlier.
*i.imgur.com/Mt9Rz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LrucK.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 15, 2012)

^nice pup,looks like a bear

I mean the face

I mean the face


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 15, 2012)

@Lucky_star That's great


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 16, 2012)

^^thanks 

@Nanducob, yep, it looks like a mini bear


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2012)

Isn't keeping a cat clean (read: bathing them) a lot more trickier than dogs?

As far as I know they are usually not bathed and only once in a long while but doesn't that mean they'll be unclean and smell? (Dogs do need to be bathed once in a while definitely otherwise they smell.)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2012)

@Lucky star: That pup is adorable. :love:


----------



## abhidev (Jul 16, 2012)

@lucky_star: the pup is fluffy n cute


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Isn't keeping a cat clean (read: bathing them) a lot more trickier than dogs?
> 
> As far as I know they are usually not bathed and only once in a long while but doesn't that mean they'll be unclean and smell? (Dogs do need to be bathed once in a while definitely otherwise they smell.)



We clean ourselves regularly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2012)

^pics or it doesn't happen.


----------



## akashd (Jul 17, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> wow.....glad to see somebody has some pets other then cats and dogs.they look like white miniature rabbits.
> its 2012 even exotic animals like snakes and iguanas are called pet tooo..like to see if someone here has them



actually i m also thinking about purchasing a Barn Owl, the idea may seem funny,  but in Indore, the place where I live, they are literally getting extinct, and those occult *******s have no shame killing that poor birdie for their foolish efforts, 

one can buy them at a low cost of just rs 1200/-


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 17, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^pics or it doesn't happen.



pervert


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2012)

^ but but but...


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2012)

I have some pictures, will put em' up later.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 18, 2012)

^please do
I liek the duck

they are funny to observe


----------



## akashd (Jul 23, 2012)

mrintech said:


> * Don and Gaaye Mouse:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YWrfy.jpg
> 
> ...



what happnd to Chotu's eyes?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 26, 2012)

Up untill now I've had three dogs and Cats, they were all adopted and I don't know about their breed. My lovely Jasmine died a month ago and I feel lonely. Will get a Rottweiler pup in next week.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 26, 2012)

akashd said:


> what happnd to Chotu's eyes?



His eyelids are closed since birth 

Although he can see a little from both eyes


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys I'm planning to have pigeon as a pet. Does anyone here have any hands on experience with Pigeon as a pet?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 27, 2012)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm planning to have pigeon as a pet. Does anyone here have any hands on experience with Pigeon as a pet?



Don't hold it too tight in your hands.


----------



## KimiSin (Jul 30, 2012)

I've a very cute cat.. named Kity  that looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 7, 2013)

_9 months ago......_

*i.imgur.com/6wFDe.jpg


*Now...
*
*i.imgur.com/ZKU90hU.jpg


----------



## DDIF (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucky_star said:


> _9 months ago......_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buddy can you tell me her height? I too have a 7 months old GSD and I thought she wasn't growing at full speed but now after seeing this I think mine is fine also.


----------



## Lucky_star (Apr 14, 2013)

@*ManiDhillon, *Her height now is 62 cms.


----------

